# Ahh... Carbon and Celeste 928



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

I liked my 928 but really needed it to be Celeste instead of black with nasty white stripes. So now I bought a Celeste 928 and I am happy. A Chorus group is headed my way for the build.
Sorry for the lousy pic.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

What is going to happen to the old frame and what size is it?


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

I sold the other complete bike to finance the new frame and build. I kept the open pros and my K-wing bars for the new build.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I road tested this particular frame. It's stiff, comfortable and fast, it just leaps forward at the slightest acceleration on the pedals. And can't beat the celeste, that's a plus. Congrats.

Like your cat by the way, he onlooks pleasantly.

Corsaire


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

nice bike! are the stripes on it black paint? or does the carbon show through on that part?


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

The stripes on the top tube show the carbon weave. The chainstays have silver stripes.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Post some pics of that beauty when you have it together....I would have to agree, a black bianchi is somehow missing something.:thumbsup:


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

That is a lovely frame!! I always wanted to pick up a celeste Bianchi, but I ended up with one of the while 928s. The only thing that I do not like about it is that it is a touch too long for me. I wish it would have come in a 57 as well as a 58. I have even thought of trying to sell my frame in order to get a 928L in 57. Nice ride though!


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is a pic from the build so far.


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm curious as to where you got the celeste frame. I wanted one to build up in Centaur. My lbs told me he didn't think the celeste was available to U.S. dealers. Then he rolled out a black one with veloce and said he would sell it to me for a flat 2 grand. I took it. Love the bike but you can never have too much celeste.


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

Bianchi usa had one and my lbs grabbed it for me.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Robbie, what size do you need? I can probably make you a good deal on a lightly used 58cd L'una frame. 

Ben


----------



## Robbie59 (Apr 12, 2006)

bupton, I take a 53. Am I correct that the L'una frame never came in celeste? At this point I'll probably just keep riding the black 928 and wait to see what comes out in the next model year.


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is the completed bike. 2007 Chorus group, K-wing bars, Ritchey stem, Easton seat post and Record, DT swiss, open pros. I went for a short ride due to my ankle. So far so good. I do not really like the look of the seat post, I had it on hand from my mtb.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I would agree that the post looks a little Fordish when you got Ferrari going on everywhere else. Plenty functional, but an aesthetic faux paux. I particularly like your choice in wheelsets, looks like you even splurged for black DTs....nice modern touch to an otherwise classic build.

brewster


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Robbie59 said:


> bupton, I take a 53. Am I correct that the L'una frame never came in celeste? At this point I'll probably just keep riding the black 928 and wait to see what comes out in the next model year.



Yea, you are right. The L'una was a "special" edition that was only available in the white carbon. It looks fabulous when out on a bright sunny day, but I just need one a little smaller.


----------



## mjf (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll post a pic of the completed bike with its new Record post. The Record post is very, very nice. Thank you for the complements.


----------

